# Wood Ducks



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I just moved to the Layton Kaysville area this weekend, and have been walking a trail that goes along Kays Creek. I've noticed 2 pairs of wood ducks, but from what I've read, it's a little too late to put up a nesting box for them. When is the best time to do this? I was thinking of building a few as this section of the creek is fairly wooded, and seems like a good area for wood ducks. Is there any type of wood that is better than the rest, and does it help to paint or stain it a certain color? Also, how high above the water, do I fill it with anything, do the ducklings need to get back in once they get out? Lots of questions about this. Is anyone on here a wood duck expert? I would love to pick your brain about this. Feel free to PM me if that is preferred. Thanks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out WOW at http://wildoverwoodducks.org/ Man, these guys know their wood ducks.

Also there are numerous UWN members that have wood duck smarts. Invader Zim is a good resource on nesting box info; give him a PM.

I'm gonna move this to the Waterfowl section.

Good luck.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It is my opinion that Invader Zim knows more about birds than anyone on the planet. 
R


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

It is definitley not too late to put up wood duck nesting boxes. If you are really seeing pairs of wood ducks on a regular basis I think you will be suprised at how quickly you will have ducks in your boxes if you put them up. One thing that you need to be careful of is that you have permission from the entity that owns the property you want to put them up on. This could be county, state, or private. As for the wood, just make sure that you don't use a wood that has been treated or glued such as particle board. Chemicals such as stain and glue in the wood can weaken the egg shells. You need to make sure there is some sort of ladder for the ducklings to use to get out. With out this they will not be able to leave the box and just die inside. Once those ducklings hit the ground they will never see the inside of a box again until they make a nest of their own some day. Wood Ducks also do not bring anything into the box to be used as nesting materials. Therefore, you will need to fill each box with about 4 inches of wood shavings. I like the finer shavings over the larger chips, but both tend to work. The plans on the WOW site are pretty good. I would also recommend puting the box on a pole to avoid predation of the nests. Boxes on trees are just racoon bait. Be sure to clean the boxes out every year and remove any old eggs or dead ducklings that are still in the boxes. It can be fun and rewarding, so go have at it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

"Be sure to clean the boxes out every year and remove any old eggs or dead ducklings that are still in the boxes."

*^^^*This is extreemly important!*^^^ *

Utahgreenhead,

Before you go to the trouble of building a few boxes, ask yourself if the responsibility of the upkeep and care of this site or sites is/are something you can commit to for years to come.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe just slightly off the topic of this thread, but relevant I thought. Today's "Fowl Fact" from Duck Unlimited. Many of you probably already knew this, but it was new and interesting to me. Probably only one brood per season here in Utah I would guess though.

Fowl Fact: DOUBLE DUTY
Wood ducks are the only North American waterfowl known to regularly raise two broods in one year. Mild temperatures enable wood ducks in the South to begin nesting as early as late January, and studies of southern wood ducks have found that more than 11 percent of females may produce two broods in a single season. —


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldnt be so sure about only one brood but add to that, some hens end up raising far more than they expected... What im referring to is the term "dump nesting", wherein when the available nesting space is exceeded by the amount of nesting hens. some nests get used by two or more hens. Leaving the primary pair to do the hatching and rearing, or in some instances the entire batch of eggs go's bad.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I put a few boxes around the ponds on our place back in jan and feb. 
Tuesday morning while turkey hunting I kept hearing wood duck squeals behind me, so I started looking for the source. Sure enough there is a pair nested in a tree with a natural wood cavity (hole). I saw the hen come out a couple of times and the drake was setting in the tree. Weird thing is, this tree is over a 1/4 mile from any water, wonder if the chicks can make the walk when the time comes??


----------

